# mögen/schmecken



## Magg

Hi,

I´ve been slightly taught about how these verbs are used (just a couple of sentences written on the board), and now that I want to use them I´m having some difficulty.

*Er hat kein Schwein gekauft, denn Schwein schmeckt ihr nicht/er mag nicht Schwein.* (I don´t know where to put *nicht* in the first one)

*Er hat den Fernseher eingeschalten, denn der schmeckt ihr nicht/er mag nicht der.*

Is there any difference in meaning between both?

Magg


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Magg, intersting point indeed. Let me try to correct your sentences:



> *Er hat kein Schwein gekauft, denn Schwein schmeckt ihm nicht/denn er mag kein Schwein.* (I don´t know where to put *nicht* in the first one )



You don't need to put "nicht" here, it's rare to use "nicht + (article) + noun; you'll use "kein/e/er instead



> *Er hat den Fernseher eingeschalten, denn der schmeckt ihr nicht/er mag nicht der.*



Should I translate this sentence, just for fun? It's nonsense, sorry:

He's turned off the TV, because it doesn't savor him/because he doesn't like it.


----------



## Magg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi Magg, intersting point indeed. Let me try to correct your sentences:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to put "nicht" here, it's rare to use "nicht + (article) + noun; you'll use "kein/e/er instead
> 
> 
> 
> Should I translate this sentence, just for fun? It's nonsense, sorry:
> 
> He's turned off the TV, because it doesn't savor him/because he doesn't like it.


Do you mean that *schmecken* and *mögen* are only used to indicate tates, flavours and food likes?

Should I change something?


----------



## Whodunit

Magg said:
			
		

> Do you mean that *schmecken* and *mögen* are only used to indicate tastes, flavours and food likes?
> 
> Should I change something?



schmecken = taste (you do it with your mouth)
mögen = like (is used abstractly for every thing)


----------



## Magg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> schmecken = taste (you do it with your mouth)
> mögen = like (is used abstractly for every thing)


Oops!   Good to know!


----------



## Whodunit

Magg said:
			
		

> Oops!   Good to know!



Yes. You're lucky that you asked it here!


----------



## elroy

A few more points:

First, remember that if you use "schmeken" it is the thing tasted, not the person tasting, that is the subject of the sentence.

Schwein schmeckt mir nicht.   
Ich schmecke kein Schwein.   

I think you already knew that.

As for "mögen," it tends to be used for food, but can be used for other things, especially people.

Ich mag Schwein.
Ich mag dich.

For other equivalents of "like," it will depend on the situation. 

Das Wetter gefällt mir. (better than "Ich mag das Wetter.")
Ich spiele gern Fußball. (better than "Ich mag Fußballspielen" or "Fußballspielen gefällt mir.")

You just have to kind of get a feel for it.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> A few more points:
> 
> First, remember that if you use "schmeken" it is the thing tasted, not the person tasting, that is the subject of the sentence.
> 
> Schwein schmeckt mir nicht.
> Ich schmecke kein Schwein.



Yes and no. I could say "Das schmeckt mir nicht (That doesn't taste good to me)", but also "Ich schmecke nichts (I can't taste a thing)"



> Das Wetter gefällt mir.    (better than "Ich mag das Wetter."   )
> Ich spiele gern Fußball.    (better than "Ich mag Fußballspielen"   or "Fußballspielen gefällt mir.")



I've really never heard "Ich mag das Wetter" before. I think you can only "mögen" things that you can touch, that belongs to people or special abstract things. Consider:

Ich mag dich.
Ich mag deinen Charakter.

Ich mag mein Zimmer.
Ich mag das Feeling in meinem Zimmer.

BUT NOT:

Ich mag die Luft.
Ich mag meine Allergie. (You'd never say this, anyway)


----------



## Magg

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I've really never heard "Ich mag das Wetter" before. I think you can only "mögen" things that you can touch, that belongs to people or special abstract things. Consider:
> 
> Ich mag dich.
> Ich mag deinen Charakter.
> 
> Ich mag mein Zimmer.
> Ich mag das Feeling in meinem Zimmer.
> 
> BUT NOT:
> 
> Ich mag die Luft.
> Ich mag meine Allergie. (You'd never say this, anyway)


Interesting. That´s another thing to write down.
Probably I would have also used "mögen" in the same way Elroy did.


----------



## elroy

> Yes and no. I could say "Das schmeckt mir nicht (That doesn't taste good to me)", but also "Ich schmecke nichts (I can't taste a thing)"



Yes I know.  I was just saying that you can't say "Ich schmecke Schwein" to mean the same thing as "Schwein schmeckt mir."


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Yes I know.  I was just saying that you can't say "Ich schmecke Schwein" to mean the same thing as "Schwein schmeckt mir."



But you could say "Ich schmecke die Würze!"


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But you could say "Ich schmecke die Würze!"



Of course!  Whether the "Würze shmecken dir," of course, is a different story!


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Of course!  Whether the "Würze shmecken dir," of course, is a different story!



Würze ist doch Singular: Die Würze schmeckt mir.

Ich schmecke die Würze der Melancholie ab. 
Die Würze der Melancholie schmeckt mir nicht.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Würze ist doch Singular: Die Würze schmeckt mir.
> 
> Ich schmecke die Würze der Melancholie ab.
> Die Würze der Melancholie schmeckt mir nicht.
> 
> Jana



Was isst du denn? Melancholie?


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Würze ist doch Singular: Die Würze schmeckt mir.
> 
> Ich schmecke die Würze der Melancholie ab.
> Die Würze der Melancholie schmeckt mir nicht.
> 
> Jana



WIe wäre denn die Pluralform davon?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was isst du denn? Melancholie?



Ich würde es eher als metaphorisch betrachten.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> WIe wäre denn die Pluralform davon?



Wir schmecken die Würze der Melancholie ab.
Die Würze der Melancholie schmeckt uns nicht.



Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wir schmecken die Würze der Melancholie ab.
> Die Würze der Melancholie schmeckt uns nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Jana



Nee, die Pluralform von "Würze."

Gibt es denn überhaupt eine?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Nee, die Pluralform von "Würze."



Hab'ich auch kapiert. Ich wollte dich hänseln. 



> Gibt es denn überhaupt eine?



Würze im Sinne "Substanz" hat einen Plural - Würzen.
Würze im Sinne "Geschmack" kaum.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich würde es eher als metaphorisch betrachten.



Ich weiß. Ich wollte Jana auch hänseln!


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Würze im Sinne "Substanz" hat einen Plural - Würzen.
> Würze im Sinne "Geschmack" kaum.



Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich das Wort "Würzen" noch nie gesagt, gehört, gelesen oder geschrieben. Außer jetzt gerade. Aber der Duden sagt auch, "die Würzen" wäre möglich.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich das Wort "Würzen" noch nie gesagt, gehört, gelesen oder geschrieben.



Mir geht es genauso. Google hat einige Treffer gefunden, aber nur wenige. Die meisten "die Würzen" bedeuten "die (im Sinne sie) würzen".

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mir geht es genauso. Google hat einige Treffer gefunden, aber nur wenige. Die meisten "die Würzen" bedeuten "die (im Sinne sie) würzen".
> 
> Jana



Das Problem bei Google ist ja, dass man nicht unterscheiden kann zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung, womit man hier viele Treffer für "etwas würzen" finden würde.


----------



## Uticens678

Guten Abend zusammen! Ist es möglich (und korrekt) *"Schmeckt es?"* zu sagen? Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Frank78

Uticens678 said:


> Guten Abend zusammen! Ist es möglich (und korrekt) *"Schmeckt es?"* zu sagen? Vielen Dank im Voraus



Ja na klar. 

Umgangssprachlich ist es meist noch kürzer: "Schmeckt's?"


----------



## Uticens678

Frank78 said:


> Ja na klar.
> 
> Umgangssprachlich ist es meist noch kürzer: "Schmeckt's?"


Ok perfekt, danke!


----------

